# Ricordi



## Marjanna (18 Aprile 2019)

Una battuta di [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] mi ha fatto pensare a questo topic.

Voi come descrivereste i vostri ricordi? Se pensate a qualche giorno del vostro passato, che sia della vostra infanzia, che sia il giorno del matrimonio o ciò che vi viene in mente, come ricostruite un ricordo?

Partite da dati oggettivi, ricordate le emozioni, o cosa...

Vi è mai capitato che dal niente si aprisse una porta nel passato verso qualcosa che sembrava archiviato (dimenticato)? Perchè accade questo?

Pensate di "romanzare" i ricordi, o ricordate nettamente ogni dettaglio? Si decide di "romanzare" o è la nostra mente che va prendere solo dei pezzi tagliandone altri?
Se pensate al vostro coniuge, sapete che da qualche parte nel tempo ci sono stati periodi diversi (migliori o peggiori che siano), e come li riconoscere. Come guardate a voi stessi negli eventi e nelle interazioni passate?


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2019)

Il thread per me!
Ho ricordi a cui gli altri non credono. Ho il ricordo di episodi di quando avevo due anni. Lo so perché li avevo descritti a mia madre e li aveva collocati a quel tempo. Ho un ricordo confuso di qualcosa di rosa e calore e odore di latte che deve essere precedente, penso quando ero allattata. Però sono stata allattata fino a 18 mesi!
Ho ricordi di eventi storici di quando avevo 5 anni. 
Però ricordo la preoccupazione in famiglia e me nello spazio in soggiorno. 
Invece ricordo poco delle elementari, ricordo bene la noia. Però ho ritrovato una compagna di classe. Non ricorda nulla.
Ho spesso ricordi emotivi e propriocettivi. Cioè mi sento fisicamente in una situazione.
Mi fa molto ridere il fatto che sentendo l’odore del Vicks Vaporub mi ricordo le mani di mia madre che lo spalmavano sul petto... piatto :carneval: da bambina.


Potrei monopolizzare il thread.


----------



## Marjanna (18 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il thread per me!
> Ho ricordi a cui gli altri non credono. Ho il ricordo di episodi di quando avevo due anni. Lo so perché li avevo descritti a mia madre e li aveva collocati a quel tempo. Ho un ricordo confuso di qualcosa di rosa e calore e odore di latte che deve essere precedente, penso quando ero allattata. Però sono stata allattata fino a 18 mesi!
> Ho ricordi di eventi storici di quando avevo 5 anni.
> Però ricordo la preoccupazione in famiglia e me nello spazio in soggiorno.
> ...


Bello il ricordo del Vicks Vaporub e di tua mamma  anche la mia lo faceva.
Anche io ho moltissimi ricordi di quando ero bambina, anche dei primi anni di vita. Ho persino una percezione di come sentivo il tempo, il passare del tempo prima che mi venisse insegnato cosa fosse il tempo. E poi è come avessi una miriade di foto in testa, piena di dettagli e colori... come se i colori fossero più intensi.
E ora che mi ci fai pensare ho persino il ricordo di alcuni odori, specialmente l'odore del sottobosco, infatti quando lo sento provo un senso di casa.
Credo ad ognuno di noi pensando ai nostri anni di bambini si aprano finestre da cui entrano una cascata di immagini, impossibile descriverli da quanti sono e da quanto sono veloci.
Ma questi sono ricordi che partono da un dialogo, pur virtuale, ma ci sono ricordi che tornano in mente senza una connessione apparente?


----------



## Vera (18 Aprile 2019)

I miei ricordi sono soprattutto legati ai suoni ed ai profumi.Ricordo il profumo di mia madre quando mi veniva a prendere a scuola. Odorava di matite colorate e gomma pane. Ricordo lei che si spazzolava i capelli, davanti allo specchio, in camera. Spazzolate lente, morbide. Spesso mi addormentavo guardandola, lasciandomi cullare dal suono della spazzola.Ricordo l'odore del pane appena sfornato, a casa dei nonni. L'odore del pane sa di famiglia.Ricordo il profumo dei capelli di mio padre quando mi portava in spalla. Ci affondavo il naso dentro, riempiendo le narici, pensando di fare il pieno per quando lui sarebbe partito per lavoro, per più giorni.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Bello il ricordo del Vicks Vaporub e di tua mamma  anche la mia lo faceva.
> Anche io ho moltissimi ricordi di quando ero bambina, anche dei primi anni di vita. Ho persino una percezione di come sentivo il tempo, il passare del tempo prima che mi venisse insegnato cosa fosse il tempo. E poi è come avessi una miriade di foto in testa, piena di dettagli e colori... come se i colori fossero più intensi.
> E ora che mi ci fai pensare ho persino il ricordo di alcuni odori, specialmente l'odore del sottobosco, infatti quando lo sento provo un senso di casa.
> Credo ad ognuno di noi pensando ai nostri anni di bambini si aprano finestre da cui entrano una cascata di immagini, impossibile descriverli da quanti sono e da quanto sono veloci.
> Ma questi sono ricordi che partono da un dialogo, pur virtuale, ma ci sono ricordi che tornano in mente senza una connessione apparente?


Ogni luogo, via, piazza mi ricorda più volte e più eventi alcuni tristi e altri belli. Questo contrasto mi dà speranza.


----------



## spleen (20 Aprile 2019)

Memories how they fade so fast
Look back there is no escape
Tied down now you see too late
Lovers they will never wait
I am a camera
I am a camera
Take heart I will never let you go
If you want to let your feelings show
Lovers all how they never broke your heart
You lose them if the feeling starts
I am a camera camera camera
I am a camera camera camera
There by the waterside
Here where the lens is wide
You and me by the sea
Taken in tranquility
Take heart I will never let you go
If you want to let your feelings show
Lovers all how they never broke your heart
You lose them if the feeling starts
I am I am a camera
I am a camera I am a camera
I am I am a camera
I am a camera I am a camera
There by the waterside
Here where the lens is wide
You and me by the sea.

Buggles - I am a camera.


----------



## Lara3 (20 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Una battuta di @_Brunetta_ mi ha fatto pensare a questo topic.
> 
> Voi come descrivereste i vostri ricordi? Se pensate a qualche giorno del vostro passato, che sia della vostra infanzia, che sia il giorno del matrimonio o ciò che vi viene in mente, come ricostruite un ricordo?
> 
> ...


Non ho più ricordi con mio marito che posso considerare belli. Perché con vari gesti è riuscito a rovinarli. Il giorno del matrimonio con un uscita che evito di descrivere ma che mi ha fatto seriamente pensare di dire di no alla domanda “ vuoi tu ... prendere ..”.
La nascita dei miei figli perché ho sentito pesantemente la sua assenza ed i pochi momenti in cui c’era mi faceva pesare il fatto “ di aver sonno” e che per colpa mia non può andare a dormire.
All’epoca sono stati importanti segnali d’allarme, adesso se ci ripenso sto male.
Ed in generale ogni momento passato insieme, anche i primi quando era “ perfetto “, sono momenti che adesso li vedo come un inganno, non come un’amore finito come può succedere, ma come un amore che è stato falso dall’inizio.


----------



## ipazia (20 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Non ho più ricordi con mio marito che posso considerare belli. Perché con vari gesti è riuscito a rovinarli. Il giorno del matrimonio con un uscita che evito di descrivere ma che mi ha fatto seriamente pensare di dire di no alla domanda “ vuoi tu ... prendere ..”.
> La nascita dei miei figli perché ho sentito pesantemente la sua assenza ed i pochi momenti in cui c’era mi faceva pesare il fatto “ di aver sonno” e che per colpa mia non può andare a dormire.
> All’epoca sono stati importanti segnali d’allarme, adesso se ci ripenso sto male.
> Ed in generale ogni momento passato insieme, anche i primi quando era “ perfetto “, sono momenti che adesso li vedo come un inganno, non come un’amore finito come può succedere, ma come un amore che è stato falso dall’inizio.


del senno di poi sono pieni i fossi 

Più ti leggo, più penso che tu abbia ancora una marea di sospesi (con te) che ti tieni stretti stretti...mah...a cosa ti serve?

Ci sei sempre stata anche tu. Ti andava bene per i motivi che ti andavano bene in quei momenti. 
Hai accettato tu. Erano le tue aspettative a tradirti. Forse le speranze, non so. Forse il futuro migliore. Buh.
Lo sai tu. Ma in ogni caso non era tutto marcio come lo vedi ora. (altrimenti sei stata fuori di testa per quanti anni?)

Cosa continui a giudicarti? 
Non si può giudicare il passato secondo i canoni del presente. E' una operazione inutile (oltre che martoriante)

Qua dentro una utente mi aveva detto che occorre uno sguardo amorevole da distendere su ciò che è stato per poter scivolare nel tempo serenamente, e magari bersi un buon bicchiere di bollicine (solo uno) sorridendo. 
Credo avesse pienamente ragione. 

Mi dispiace sempre un po' leggerti.


----------



## Lara3 (20 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> del senno di poi sono pieni i fossi
> 
> Più ti leggo, più penso che tu abbia ancora una marea di sospesi (con te) che ti tieni stretti stretti...mah...a cosa ti serve?
> 
> ...


Non mi piace piangermi addosso, anche se qualche volta lo faccio.
Sul passato stenderei volentieri il velo, ma il presente è condizionato da quello che è stato.
Dovrei tagliare con il passato o pensarlo con indulgenza.
Grazie e buona notte


----------



## ipazia (20 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Una battuta di @_Brunetta_ mi ha fatto pensare a questo topic.
> 
> Voi come descrivereste i vostri ricordi? Se pensate a qualche giorno del vostro passato, che sia della vostra infanzia, che sia il giorno del matrimonio o ciò che vi viene in mente, come ricostruite un ricordo?
> 
> ...


Io ho ricordi piuttosto confusi in senso cronologico. 
Tendo a saltare fra le diverse epoche di me per associazioni, un odore, un suono, una canzone, un gusto...e mi ritrovo immersa in un qualche tempo. 

Mi piace. 
Ogni anno che passa, mi piace di più.

Provo tenerezza per le diverse me...quella dei 20 anni, che praticamente non dormiva e viveva contemporaneamente 3 o 4 vite fra studio, lavoro e feste continue. 
La 15enne, strana, col cerone bianco e il rossetto nero 
I piercing e i tatuaggi fra i 18 e i 21 anni.
Le vacanze con la mia amica. 

La 30enne che si è seduta alla ricerca della normalità
E lo svegliarmi improvviso come fossi nella vita di un'altra. 

La bambina che si arrampicava sugli alberi per andare a leggere in pace un libro o per guardare dall'alto il mondo che scorreva. 
I giochi coi gatti randagi e i cani che raccattavo per strada...una volta sono tornata a casa con un alano che ringhiava minaccioso a chiunque osasse avvicinarsi  

Ricordi che non dovrei avere, prima dei due anni e quelli che vorrei non avere archiviato ma che so sono lì.
che quando ci vado a galleggiare dentro la sensazione di calore è avvolgente e mi riporta ai tempi in cui giravo isolata fra la gente divertita che non si accorgessero che non ero veramente lì. 

Mi piacciono i ricordi. E' come immergersi in un bagno caldo e avvolgente, scegliendo l'odore del bagnoschiuma a seconda. 
Mi piacciono anche quelli che mi fanno ancora piangere. E' tenerezza di me. 

Lasciarli mi lascia la stessa sensazione del dopo doccia, quando ci si gode la sensazione della pelle liscia e profumata, morbida di crema e di calore. 

Se dovessi metterli in un'unica parola, userei acqua. 
A diverse profondità.
Un amico mi aveva regalato una immagine bellissima per i più antichi, nuotare con le balene.


----------



## ipazia (20 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Non mi piace piangermi addosso, anche se qualche volta lo faccio.
> Sul passato stenderei volentieri il velo, ma il presente è condizionato da quello che è stato.
> Dovrei tagliare con il passato o pensarlo con indulgenza.
> Grazie e buona notte


Non mi sembra tu ti pianga addosso...la sensazione è che continui a punirti. 
Ma è una sensazione mia. 

Il presente è condizionato ma il timone è in mano tua. 
Col passato si può avere un buono o un cattivo rapporto. 

Il presente si crea. 

non lo so, i miei cattivi ricordi ho provato a cancellarli, spostarli, chiuderli in una stanza, far finta non esistessero, proiettarli alla ricerca di vendetta...alla fine mi sono accorta che io sono quella che sono ora GRAZIE anche a quei fatti. Che ho giudicato come brutti. (perchè ci ho sofferto dentro)

Penso però che se non avessi attraversato quel che ho attraversato, non sarei la me che sono ora. 
E, alla fine...finisco per essere grata a quel che è stato. 
Non velo, non indulgenza. 
La sensazione è gratitudine. 

Io sono quella che sono attraverso quel che ho vissuto. 
E mi piaccio 
E, più che altro, ora più che mai, della mia vita dispongo io. (e non so se ne disporrei così senza le mie esperienze. So però con certezza che ne dispongo in questo modo avendo attraversato quelle esperienze.)

Buh...se ti piaci ora, sei la te di ora, lo sei anche per quello che hai vissuto. 
Il resto, gli altri, erano solo co-protagonisti. 

Buonanotte a te


----------



## Marjanna (21 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io ho ricordi piuttosto confusi in senso cronologico.
> Tendo a saltare fra le diverse epoche di me per associazioni, un odore, un suono, una canzone, un gusto...e mi ritrovo immersa in un qualche tempo.
> 
> Mi piace.
> ...


Bellissima l'espressione del tuo amico "nuotare con le balene". 
Mi hai fatto morire con l'alano... anche io raccatavo cani per strada, ancora se ne vedeva qualcuno, ma anche cani non randagi che finivano a girare in giro.  
Io amo i bastardini e i collie, non so perchè, forse da qualche parte in un ricordo c'è la risposta


----------



## isabel (21 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Una battuta di @_Brunetta_ mi ha fatto pensare a questo topic.
> 
> Voi come descrivereste i vostri ricordi? Se pensate a qualche giorno del vostro passato, che sia della vostra infanzia, che sia il giorno del matrimonio o ciò che vi viene in mente, come ricostruite un ricordo?
> 
> ...



A me sembra di avere due tipi di memoria, tutti e due piuttosto sviluppati.
Una ricorda frasi, stralci di frasi, numeri, date e immagini...come fossero fotografie e, di questo genere di memoria, ho fatto uso in tutto il percorso di studi e nel lavoro poi. I suoi ricordi sono vividi ma privi di profondità. 
Immagini di me bambina, di giri al mercato...i prezzi sui prodotti, il numero di uova fresche che mia nonna comprava sfuse, quante pillole mio padre doveva prendere ogni giorno e anche quali, distinte per forma.
Quanti soldi conteneva il portafogli che mia madre perse quando avevo tre anni.
Numeri di telefono imparati a quattro anni, di tutti gli amici dei miei genitori, dei loro lavori, dei parenti. Tanti numeri...li so ancora. 
Una memoria "computativa" direi e che non funziona per trame e racconti...non so perché.
Nulla di ciò che è catalogato lì dentro è romanzato. 

Poi c'è una seconda memoria, emotiva. E' profonda, ciò che vi è impresso, emerge con la stessa intensità "del momento". Potrei piangere per un sogno fatto a tre o a sei anni. Infuriarmi per una lite avvenuta venti anni fa. Gioire dell'abbraccio di chi non c'è più, della sua voce. 
Non per il ricordo. 
Nei territori di questa memoria il tempo è sempre il presente. Si mescola tutto.
Anni fa era fonte di sofferenze per me e per molti intorno a me, oggi è una memoria catartica, liberatoria. Che fa bene anche quando fa male.
Il mio compagno dice che vivo con la morte. 
Persone morte, emozioni morte. E si chiede come mai io non sia triste e come mai, anzi, rievocare mi ricollochi dove sono. 
In questa memoria, tutto è filtrato da me, da ciò che io ho sentito e sento. Non ha pretesa di esattezza...ma "fa me", "è me". 

A proposito di cani...mio padre portava in casa continuamente cani e gatti, cuccioli abbandonati in strada.
Li tenevamo un po', curandoli. Avrebbe voluto tenerli, ma si impegnava a cercar loro ville in cui fossero accuditi e potessero vivere meglio che in un appartamento di città.
Il ricordo vivido è, in questo caso, la sua tenerezza. 
Un uomo che, oggi, accarezzerei come un bambino, se potessi.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Aprile 2019)

isabel ha detto:


> A me sembra di avere due tipi di memoria, tutti e due piuttosto sviluppati.
> Una ricorda frasi, stralci di frasi, numeri, date e immagini...come fossero fotografie e, di questo genere di memoria, ho fatto uso in tutto il percorso di studi e nel lavoro poi. I suoi ricordi sono vividi ma privi di profondità.
> Immagini di me bambina, di giri al mercato...i prezzi sui prodotti, il numero di uova fresche che mia nonna comprava sfuse, quante pillole mio padre doveva prendere ogni giorno e anche quali, distinte per forma.
> Quanti soldi conteneva il portafogli che mia madre perse quando avevo tre anni.
> ...


Interessante. 
Anch’io ho una memoria emotiva molto vivida che mi può far rivivere le emozioni. Però sono in grado di collocarle nel tempo e “guardarle da lontano “.


----------



## isabel (21 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Interessante.
> Anch’io ho una memoria emotiva molto vivida che mi può far rivivere le emozioni. Però sono in grado di collocarle nel tempo e “guardarle da lontano “.


Sì, anche io so collocare e "guardare da lontano". 
Però a me, piace anche starci dentro. Attraversata dal ricordo e attraversante allo stesso tempo.
Non so dirlo meglio...quando ad oggi abbraccio mia madre, ad esempio...sento la me di oggi che abbraccia la madre e la me bambina abbracciata dalla madre.
E' una sensazione dolce, in questo caso calda. Tutta al presente...ma non "scollocata".
Non credo di saperlo esprimere con chiarezza.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2019)

isabel ha detto:


> Sì, anche io so collocare e "guardare da lontano".
> Però a me, piace anche starci dentro. Attraversata dal ricordo e attraversante allo stesso tempo.
> Non so dirlo meglio...quando ad oggi abbraccio mia madre, ad esempio...sento la me di oggi che abbraccia la madre e la me bambina abbracciata dalla madre.
> E' una sensazione dolce, in questo caso calda. Tutta al presente...ma non "scollocata".
> Non credo di saperlo esprimere con chiarezza.


Questo lo sento come madre.
Ma mi basta guardare i figli.


----------



## isabel (22 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo lo sento come madre.
> Ma mi basta guardare i figli.


Bello. 
In effetti la tua posizione materna trapela spesso anche qui, secondo me. 
Guardando e basta...non so...con i soli occhi mi è difficile accedere al sentire.


----------



## ipazia (22 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Bellissima l'espressione del tuo amico "nuotare con le balene".
> Mi hai fatto morire con l'alano... anche io raccatavo cani per strada, ancora se ne vedeva qualcuno, ma anche cani non randagi che finivano a girare in giro.
> Io amo i bastardini e i collie, non so perchè, forse da qualche parte in un ricordo c'è la risposta
> 
> View attachment 13997


Li raccatto ancora...

E' una parte della bambina, che diventa anche altezza dello sguardo.
Fisicamente proprio. 

Non che io sia altissima eh, ma quando guardo vedo ad una altezza bambina, e mi ritrovo spesso con gli occhi negli occhi di un qualche randagio. 
G. si chiede come faccia a trovarne tanti.

Le bestie per me sono sempre state una dimensione fondamentale della mia affettività. 

I gatti mi rispecchiano in modo più denso. 
Ci troviamo 

I cani tendono a seguirmi ancora adesso, da bambina era eclatante. 
Ed era la disperazione di mia madre e la risata di mio padre. 
Sapevano che uscivo sola, ma non sapevano mai con chi sarei tornata a casa. :rotfl:

E una "vena" di famiglia...una mia zia raccattava ogni bestia, gabbiani, merli, papere, un merlo le cantava la primavera guardandola come innamorato posato sul bordo del tavolo...mio padre è cresciuto con un'oca con cui faceva il bagno e che lo proteggeva e altre bestie che mi racconta lui sentiva come compagni di viaggio, l'altra mia zia ha mobilitato un intero paese per recuperare un gatto da un tombino.:facepalm:
Credo sia una dimensione della cura. E passa a generazione in generazione. 
La mia bisnonna aveva un asino che mandava nel campo perchè recuperasse il marito a pranzo. 
La mia famiglia è piena di anedotti che riguardano quel particolare rapporto di fratellanza con le bestie, vissute come "compagni" di vita. 

Io non so bene dove siano le risposte...alcune le ho trovate nei ricordi di chi veniva prima di me. 
E forse più che risposte, sono collocamenti di tratti che sembrano comparsi dal nulla e invece affondano le radici in ben prima che io fossi anche solo pensata. 

Quel mio amico...sapeva nuotare anche lui con le balene, e mi ha insegnato come non sprofondare in quel modo del ricordo. Quando ci eravamo conosciuti ero a bagna così profondamente che facevo fatica a distinguere il tempo in cui accadevano le cose. Come fosse caduto il velo del tempo. Ed è un casino quando il tempo diventa un unico flusso che sommerge, perchè è un oblio dolce, come sognare. Non so spiegarlo bene. 
Un amico prezioso.


----------

